# Competition Archery Starting



## paytonfan73 (Nov 7, 2021)

Any pointers on getting a set up and getting started in shooting in archery comptitions?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Better try working harder than that or the mods won't accept your 20 fake posts!


----------



## Justin850 (3 mo ago)

Getting back into shooting as well. Hopefully my post get slid through so I can get some good deals


----------

